# Форум для размышляющих > Смерть >  При каких обстоятельствах вы впервые столкнулись со смертью ?

## Traumerei

И что вы испытали,когда поняли,насколько человек бренен,а существование имеет естественный конец?

----------


## Snape

Один мой одноклассник застрелил другого из мелкокалиберной винтовки, в глаз. Это оформили как несчастный случай, хотя многие знали, что они оба не упускали случая побороться за место "альфа-самца" в классе, и ненавидели один другого. Мне тогда было 14 лет.

----------


## Troumn

> весело


 Да ничего веселова.

----------


## Лазарус

на моих глазах стреляли по людям,показывая , что они это мусор и смерть это нормально.
мне тогда было 16.

----------


## Melissa

Видела повешенного на заборе школы. Мой путь в школу пролегал через задний двор и школьное футбольное поле, я еще за полста метров обратила внимание на неподвижную фигуру человека. Думаю, что он там высматривает на дереве ( голова-то, как полагается, запрокинута вверх ), подхожу ближе и вижу веревку. Потом обратила внимание на фиолетовое лицо. Тут до меня дошло. 
Ну, ничего особенного, жутковато только, волосы на затылке так приподнялись и опустились.  :Smile:

----------


## оригами

с раннего детства моя бабушка таскала за собой по похоронам куда ее приглашали как искусную повариху. вообще-то ее и на свадьбы приглашали, но я обратила внимание что самая вкусная еда была именно на похоронах почему-то. так что похороны я любила...как это не цинично звучит, но полюбила их за возможность вкусно пожрать на халяву. а к смерти относилась всегда как к скорбной неизбежности.

----------


## Nek

Я не видел человеческие трупы вживую, видел только на картинках. Но если представляю себя на их месте, то отношусь спокойно.

----------


## Лазарус

ну и правильно

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Бабка  умерла.  Перед  этим  инсульт,  путала  всё,  говорила  что  у  неё  четверо  детей ( а  не  двое).
Всё  детство   с ней  провёл.  И  отрочество  и  юность.  После  смерти  глотал  водку  бутылками.  Вместе с отцом,  но  не  у  него  на  глазах, всё-таки.

И  так  на  меня  смотрела, чёрт  возьми.   Мы  ей   смирительную  рубашку  одевали, чтобы  дерьмом  не  обмазывалась.   И  так  она  на меня  посмотрела  и  сказала  вдруг  абсолютно  нормальным, как  бы,  извиняющимся  тоном  -  во  сколько  тебе  завтра  в  больницу?  Как  будто  выздоровела,  я  удивлённо  на  неё  посмотрел.  
Часто  мне  снится.  Каждый  раз, я  спрашиваю  "как  же, ты  же  умерла?", а  она  уверяет  что  её  восстановили,  вылечили.  И  я  каждый  раз  ей  верю, "да  я  так  и  думал,  что  всё  нормально", а  иногда  понимаю  что  это сон и  говорю  "давай  подольше  побудем  вместе  а  то  я  скоро  проснусь  и  ты  опять  исчезнешь".
Блин.  Дороже  матери  была.  Нет,  ну  наравне  конечно.  Какая  досада.  После  это  я  проклял  природу  с  её    причудливым  садизмом,   окончательно.  Мне  плевать,  что  это  неизбежно.

----------


## Lоrename

Бабушка умерла любимая, думала буду плакать, посмотрела на труп и не поняла, что такое? Это же не она. К трупу близко не подошла, слезинки не проронила, а бабушку до сих пор считаю живой - просто не с нами, иногда разговариваю с ней во сне или просто визуализирую встречу в состоянии медитации, она теплая, живая, а то что закопали - это совсем не она.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Да,  я  пожалуй  тоже  создам  эрзац   реальности,  эрзац  своей   бабки.  Я  не  сумел  перенести  смерть, не  смог  поверить.  Это  шок.  Словно  руку  отрубили.

Недавно  умерла-то.  Всё  никак  ей   стих  не  посвящу.

----------


## Lоrename

> Да,  я  пожалуй  тоже  создам  эрзац   реальности,  эрзац  своей   бабки.  Я  не  сумел  перенести  смерть, не  смог  поверить.  Это  шок.  Словно  руку  отрубили.
> 
> Недавно  умерла-то.  Всё  никак  ей   стих  не  посвящу.


 Это как раз эзотерика и есть (наверное) . Вообщем, вещь хорошая, вы просто не увлекались ею  :Smile:

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Это   психологическая   защитная  уловочка,  довольно  предсказуемая.  Я  просто  отказался  поверить  что  она  умерла.

При  этом  в  секты  меня  никто  не  затянет.   С  деньгами  я  вообще  расстаюсь  тяжело.  Хочется  получать  всё   просто  так.

----------


## Rum

Хм, вот сейчас стала вспоминать и..ничего не вспомнила. 
В последние годы жизни, да, видела достаточное количество, а в детстве не помню.
Когда была маленькая, если шли с мамой по улице и случайно замечали похороны, я всегда с интересом пыталась разглядеть восковое лицо почившего, но это не то...
Впервые увидела труп вблизи это когда проснулась, стала развешивать шторы и заметила перед моим окном кучу людей (первый этаж). Оказалось, что некий старичок вышел прогуляться по утру, завернул к моему окну, по-моему, с определённой целью (а оно возле арки и потому плохо просматривается, у нас обычно постоянно справляют..кхм..нужду) и умер. 
Мораль сей басни такова:
Нехрен ссать под чужими окнами! А то умрёшь. Ня! ^^

----------


## Lоrename

> Это   психологическая   защитная  уловочка,  довольно  предсказуемая.  Я  просто  отказался  поверить  что  она  умерла.
> 
> При  этом  в  секты  меня  никто  не  затянет.   С  деньгами  я  вообще  расстаюсь  тяжело.  Хочется  получать  всё   просто  так.


 Секты и деньги я тоже отрицаю и никак с эзотерикой не связываю, просто книги читаю и что то практикую, многое получается. вы же сами говорили, что у вас получались осознанные сновидения, а вот у меня нет ((( Зато, я вижу свою ауру, реально в цвете и убираю узлы и заторы, могу успокоить себя, вылечить, могу убрать плохое, могу отдать плохое тому человеку от которого получила, и реально тому человеку станет нехорошо, но это заслуженно, если злоупотреблять, то нехорошо станет тебе.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Хах..  Не  получались?  Ну  и  чёрт  с ними! 
 Что такого  особенного  в  осознанных  снах?

Они  у  меня  шли  само  собой,  я  уже  боялся  и  каждый  раз  их  отталкивал  потому  что  меня пугала  необходимость  режиссуры  своих  снов.  Я  лёг  в  постель  чтобы  отдыхать,  а  не  придумывать  сюжеты. 
Всё  обычно  кончалось  тем  что  я  заглядывал  кому-то  в  глаза   или  заглядывал  в  зеркало.  Видел   обычно  невероятного   урода.  Потом   понял  что  всё  зависит  от  меня  и  сумел  этого  урода  перекроить  и  не  заорать   от  его вида по  крайней  мере.    Когда  орал  и  резко   вырывался  из  сна  не  мг  пошевелиться  такое  было  два  раза.
Много сюжетов  было.  Старый  класс  и   так  далее..  В  общем  всё  это  не  стоит  того  что  зваться  громким  именем  эзотерика. 

Меня  просто   взбесило,  я  подумал  что  вы   отрицаете  науку  или  ставите  её   ниже  "сверхъестественного"  если  же   вы  просто  считаете   это  малоизученной,  но  вполне  естественной  практикой,  то  всё  в  порядке.

----------


## Lоrename

> Хах..  Не  получались?  Ну  и  чёрт  с ними! 
>  Что такого  особенного  в  осознанных  снах?
> 
> ....то  всё  в  порядке.


 1. Я просто читала, хотела попутешествовать или попасть к любимому человеку в гости  :Smile:  Но вообще никак, даже выхода не было, даже на миллиметр, видимо страх был сильнее любопытства  :Smile: 
2. Вы меня иногда улыбаете  :Smile:  Все в порядке - абсолютно всегда, а если нет, то у нас просто разные порядки.

Хотя что то я с вами немного заигралась. Буду теперь игнорировать специально, а то вы какой-то больно шустрый суицидничек оказались ))) А про котят я ни на секунду не поверила  :Wink:

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> 1. Я просто читала, хотела попутешествовать или попасть к любимому человеку в гости  Но вообще никак, даже выхода не было, даже на миллиметр, видимо страх был сильнее любопытства 
> 2. Вы меня иногда улыбаете  Все в порядке - абсолютно всегда, а если нет, то у нас просто разные порядки.
> 
> Хотя что то я с вами немного заигралась. Буду теперь игнорировать специально, а то вы какой-то больно шустрый суицидничек оказались ))) А про котят я ни на секунду не поверила


 Что  значит  заигрались?   Факты,  факты.  И  только  факты.  Никто  ни  с кем  не  играет.   Нет   чьих-то порядков   это  всё  чушь.  Есть  факт  - стоит  ли  обращать  внимание  на  осознанные  сны  или  не  стоит. 
Всё  брачные  игры  свои  устраиваете.  

Активный?  А  как  вы  думали? Высказать   всё  что я  думаю  по  поводу  этого  мира,  раскрыть  глаза  как  можно  большему  числу  людей  -  может  меня  скоро  не  будет.

Сильный  человек  утверждает  свой  мир, а не  смиряется  с  существующим.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Я  надеюсь в  то,  что я  одинок,  труслив  и  неуклюж, вы  поверили.

----------


## Lоrename

> Что  значит  заигрались?   Факты,  факты.


 Не нервничайте - впереди вечность  :Smile:

----------


## Lоrename

> Я  надеюсь в  то,  что я  одинок,  труслив  и  неуклюж, вы  поверили.


 Нет, вы красиво пишите, очень брутально, в стиле "реальный самец", думаю и лет вам за 30 ))))

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Что-то  вы  не   отвечаете  на  вопросы..  Я  вообще  никогда  не  нервничаю.  Я  социопат.

И  мне  противен  образ  самца.  Наоборот  принцесса,  девушка.  Видите   какой  ник  с  авой.

----------


## Lоrename

> Что-то  вы  не   отвечаете  на  вопросы...


 Чиорд, когда я подписала контракт? *паника*

----------


## Fleshly

> Я  мне  противен  образ  самца.  Наоборот  принцесса,  девушка.  Видите   какой  ник  с  авой.


 хм, а какой ты эту принцессу представляешь?(из интереса)

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Это  же  подразумевается  форумом..

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> хм, а какой ты эту принцессу представляешь?(из интереса)


 Как  на  аве.

Весёлую  девушку  с  вызывающим  взглядом  готовую  захватывать  власть.

Можно  в  эмо-одеяниях  мне  очень  нравится.  Или  просто  в  короткой  белой  ночнушке.

У  меня  фантазия  что  мы  с девушкой-эмо  спасаемся  от    армий  тоталитарных государств.  Нас  ловят  грубые  мужики,  глумятся  избивают  и  кидают  в  тюрьму.  Потом  мы  поодиночке  сбегаем,  находим  друг  друга.  Потом  нас  опять  ловят.   В  тот  момент  когда  нас   расстреливают, я кончаю.

----------


## Lоrename

> Это  же  подразумевается  форумом..


 Игорек, четко ответил, что форум не дозволяет запрещать писать в твой адрес другому, но позволяет тебе игнорировать то, что неинтересно. Я не хочу быть статистом в вашей игре, я не котенок и не сильно умная.

----------


## Fleshly

> В  тот  момент  когда  нас   расстреливают, я кончаю.


 понятно.. а я твой рассказ по отдельности представлял раньше  :Smile:

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Ну  вы  просто  человек.  Этого  мало  что  ли.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> понятно.. а я твой рассказ по отдельности представлял раньше


 Что  значит  по  отдельности  и  когда  раньше.

----------


## Lоrename

> Как  на  аве.
> 
> Весёлую  девушку  с  вызывающим  взглядом  готовую  захватывать  власть.
> 
> Можно  в  эмо-одеяниях  мне  очень  нравится.  Или  просто  в  короткой  белой  ночнушке.
> 
> У  меня  фантазия  что  мы  с девушкой-эмо  спасаемся  от    армий  тоталитарных государств.  Нас  ловят  грубые  мужики,  глумятся  избивают  и  кидают  в  тюрьму.  Потом  мы  поодиночке  сбегаем,  находим  друг  друга.  Потом  нас  опять  ловят.   В  тот  момент  когда  нас   расстреливают, я кончаю.


 Если вы с девушкой -эмо, то вы парень, то есть брутальный самец? В чем противоречие то? А она слабая, ноет, что ноготь сломала и фашисты вас из-за этого нагоняют и вы ее бросаете одну, а сами смотрите из лесу, как они насилуют ее тело и любите ее душу.

----------


## Fleshly

> Что  значит  по  отдельности  и  когда  раньше.


 Я - человек постоянно живущий в фантазиях. только я ошибку в предыдущем посте сделал, я типа твоего рассказа представлял по отдельности. с лет 9 я представлял "принцессой" только одну девушку в жизни, одноклассницу(уже бывшую). так были фантазии типа: мы с ней против всего мира (правда в эмо одеяниях не представлял), теряемся и сходимся. у меня завышенное ЧСВ, так я ещё ради исполнения захвата власти пошел в академию правосудия учиться, правда потом бросил. год назад я начал добавлять фантазию. правда концовка у меня совершенно другая.. мы становимся мертвыми друг другу и меня убивают, а она остается в живых.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Я такое   же  эмо, как  она.  Я  открещиваюсь  от  образа    самца,  сколько  можно  повторять.






> фашисты вас из-за этого нагоняют и вы ее бросаете одну, а сами смотрите из лесу, как они насилуют ее тело и любите ее душу.


 Верно!  Верно!  Подметили суть  меня-слабака.  А  говорите,  глупая.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Эмили пытается, но неправильно понимает, ах,о
Она склонна одалживать чьи-то мечты до завтрашнего дня
Но нет никакого другого дня
Давай попробуем иным способом
Ты сойдешь с ума и будешь играть
В свободные майские игры
Смотри,как Эмили играет.
Вскоре после наступления темноты Эмили закричит, ах,о
С горечью беззвучно вглядывается сквозь деревья до завтрашнего дня
Но нет никакого другого дня
Давай попробуем иным способом
Ты сойдешь с ума и будешь играть
В свободные майские игры
Смотри,как Эмили играет.
Надень платье, касающиеся земли, ах,о
Плыви по реке во веки вечные, Эмили
Нет никокого другого дня
Давай попробуем иным способом
Ты сойдешь с ума и будешь играть
В свободные майские игры. 


Ёксель,  я  тоже  поступил  на  юриста  ради  захвата  власти.

----------


## Lоrename

> Я такое   же  эмо, как  она.  Я  открещиваюсь  от  образа    самца,  сколько  можно  повторять.


 Я не верю в слюнявых юношей, ну или в моих фантазиях они не присутствуют, и я скорее готт, чем эмо )))

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Не  верите  в  каком  плане?  Их  не  существует?

----------


## Lоrename

> Не  верите  в  каком  плане?  Их  не  существует?


 Ну я не видела, я хрупкая и с доверчивым взглядом, все парни, которые подходили ко мне были высокими и крупными, хлюпики не обращали на меня внимания, нагло игнорировали всю мою сознательную жизнь.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Может  они  просто  понимали  что  у  них  нет  шанса.

----------


## Lоrename

> Может  они  просто  понимали  что  у  них  нет  шанса.


 Они не давали шанса себе, я с детства любила опекать изгоев и убогих  :Smile:  Теперь сама такая, может временно, а может "эффект зеркала" (эзотерика)

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Тогда   опеките  пожалуйста  меня  я  одинокий  и  убогий.

Блин,  но  вам  же  37  ч-чёрт.

----------


## Lоrename

> Тогда   опеките  пожалуйста  меня  я  одинокий  и  убогий.
> 
> Блин,  но  вам  же  37  ч-чёрт.


 У меня все друзья с 23 до 29 ))) Мы хорошо общаемся, но мне не хочется новых людей пока, к тому же я сейчас уродина, вся в ожогах и подстрижена почти налысо  :Smile:

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Ну  и  что,  причём  здесь  уродство? Мы  ж  в  инете.

----------


## Lоrename

Тогда 37 тоже не важно, но мне мой возраст нравится, люблю цифру 7.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Вы  же  мне  в  отцы  годитесь.

----------


## Lоrename

У меня пасынку 23 сейчас, хороший мальчик.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

А  мне  20-цати  ещё  нет.

----------


## Lоrename

> А  мне  20-цати  ещё  нет.


 Жуткая жуть  :Smile:

----------


## Милая Кися

Когда мне было 9 лет от рака умерла моя бабушка, труп я не видела, так как меня к ней в комнату не пускали чтоб психику ребёнку не ломать. Когда мне сказали что она умерла я сразу не поверила и вообще думала что это сон, но потом очень сильно плакала, ведь я бабушку очень любила. Это наверно адекватная реакция 9 летнего ребёнка?

----------

